# Grass Fed Longhorn Beef



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Longhorn beef is perfect for those of us who are heart health conscious but don't want to give up their red meat!
And it is DELICIOUS!

Our Longhorn cattle are free-range, grass feed cattle that produce a high quality beef that is low fat and low cholesterol. They are delicious and a healthy alternative to the grocery store meat. We raise our longhorns without steroids, antibiotics or hormones. They grow naturally and healthy in a small herd environment.

We have two steers that will be ready to go to processor very soon. You can order a whole beef, a half, or a quarter. Contact us to discuss your order. The price is $3.75/pound hanging weight. 

We are in Oklahoma - an hour south of Tulsa, 1 1/2 hrs. east of OKC. 

Belle


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Very interested in a half. Contacting my brother in the Dallas area to see if he will pick it up and deliver for a quarter! Email is [email protected]


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you for your interest, Westexas, I replied to your PM.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

If your Longhorn beef is anywhere near as delicious as the Longhorn beef we recently bought, then the people in your area are really fortunate. I remember seeing something from Texas A&M that said Longhorn beef is lower in calories, fat, and cholesterol than white meat chicken, and yet it has all the good flavor of beef. When we bought our cow, we were coming off beef from a really fancy butcher shop that sold only grade Prime beef, and we were afraid the Longhorn might disappoint. It did not; it was rich and tender.

Now when I eat from that same butcher shop, the meat tastes rather greasy and mushy. I hope to find more Longhorn in the future, and if that means buying a calf and raising it myself, well, that's what I just might do.

I wish we lived closer!


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Horseyrider, thank you for the indirect review! Your statement about the other stuff being mushy and greasy describes it exactly. 

Belle


----------

